
Florian Leibert(Mesosphere) and Luca Olivari as Advisory Council of ArangoDB - kowalchuk
https://www.arangodb.com/2017/02/florian-leibert-ceo-mesosphere-luca-olivari-oracle-mongodb-joining-advisory-council-arangodb/
======
don71
(Discmlaimer: I'm the CEO of ArangoDB) Glad to announce Florian Leibert (CEO
of Mesosphere) and Luca Olivari (former Executive at Oracle and MongoDB) as
part of our ArangoDB family. Warm welcome! Together with their advise and
expertise we will further sharpen our focus and accelerate our growth.

------
danielhlarkin
Great news! Welcome to the team!

